
“GitHub is the Instagram of programming” - jerodsanto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNXFVEN3Nw0
======
GaryNumanVevo
I definitely have an inflection point where my commits stop looking like
"asdfskfedj" and turn into "Refactored DNS CNAME verification". I still see
plenty of small projects with the former example.

Github, and how it is integrated into the SWE job market is interesting. Some
of my best work is locked up in a private repository at a previous employer,
and I'm not about to lead an open source project with 2 kids

------
briangray
I had a blog I ran for a while showcasing my tech projects. The main page was
titled 'Failures' and it held all the attempted projects I had. Some reaching
a successful deployment and the final version being posted in 'Successes'. The
idea started entirely from seeing so many other blogs and social media posts
with these beautifully presented codebases or finely crafted hardware. They
showed the picture perfect view of those projects, but not how they got there.
I wanted to do the opposite so people could actually see the faults I ran into
and hopefully learn from them.

I had a lot of fun with it and learned a lot as well. There were several older
projects I posted the failures of that people contacted me about to help or
point out what I did wrong. Some became successes! Eventually though, I had a
kid and stopped posting. The final Failure ended up being a post about the
blog and a loop back to the failures section before the domain expired. I'll
rebuild it someday, but I wish that kind of thing was more prominent.

------
just-juan-post
just make garbage commits to a private repo to get your green squares

~~~
jedieaston
I wish they'd let users set the green squares to public projects only. I use
github a lot for private projects or archival (did a quick thing, write myself
a readme and store it in case I need it again). But it looks like I'm doing a
lot of work when I'm not. The green squares would be a heck of a lot more
interesting if you could see how much they are doing in public repos (where
you could see if they are faking their squares).

~~~
rfw300
You can set it to only show contributions to public repositories in the
"Contributions Settings" menu right above the graph, and I'm pretty sure
that's actually the default setting. Note that even with this setting
selected, _you_ will still see all your contributions, but a visitor will only
see your public contributions.

------
randompwd
Much like all my online interactions now, it's so much free-er
commiting/commenting under a non-identifiable pseudonym.

~~~
lowdose
That is social interaction stripped to bare metal.

